# We SERIOUSLY need GLD's!



## lee&lyric (Apr 20, 2012)

Our terriers are killing our ducks and chickens (and they must go post haste) and we MUST locate guardian livestock dogs A.S.A.P.  We are in Central FL and think we should stay away from the beautiful Great Pyrenees (plus we heard they wander a lot).  Being new to small farming we do not have one particular breed favored over another.  We simply need our dogs to guard our animals safely (and not maul our children).

Can you recommend a good breed for this AND where we may obtain them?  We are working CraigsList but I'm thinking that's not the best way to go about obtaining what we need.

Thanks a bunch yaw'll.   

Lyric


----------



## beckyburkheart (Apr 20, 2012)

i've recently meet and fallen in love with Turkish Boz shepherds and have my first puppy on order.  they seem to be super smart and after spending some time with monstemalek and his dogs and his herds, i'm thinking they're going to be perfect for taking care of my stock without eating the neighborhood kids.


----------



## GriffinRidgeFarm (Apr 20, 2012)

We have a Great Pyrenees (off of Craigslist) that is amazing! He doesn't wander and he does great in the heat! (we're in Alabama) I LOVE the Great Pyrenees breed! He is amazing with the chickens, ducks, rabbits, goats, cats, goat kids, and human kids! The breeder we got him from said that it was an accidental litter, the mom had it been shot and they didn't notice that she was in heat until too late. (they had an un-fixed male Pyrenees) I think that if you got your GP from a breeder in Florida that it would do fine in the heat. I have noticed that ours doesn't have as much fur as ones bred in colder areas.  (If you can tell I REALLY like our Pyrenees )


----------



## TTs Chicks (Apr 21, 2012)

I have a great pyr - he does love to dig which means he dug out ALOT  We ran a strand of electric fence around the bottom of our fence and he now stays in and the goats don't rub the fence   They seem to do okay in the summer as long as they can get somewhere and cool off - Jake lays in the kiddie pools that are out there for the ducks.  We got him as a 10 week old puppy (from a breeder with an accidental/unplanned litter) and have raised with with our critters - I think where you get them doesn't matter as much as how they are trained.

Edited to add We are in N Florida


----------



## MonsterMalak (Apr 21, 2012)

Thanks Becky,,,,,

Here are some pictures of the Boz with the stock, and the same dogs at the ballpark.  

But any of the Turkish breeds will do fine in the heat of Florida.  Just get to know the parents or breeder.

Raising and training a LGD is not an instant thing.  
Please do alot of research before you jump in.  

Good Luck.


----------

